# Give a hug to the user above - Tell if you want/need a hug



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Pain simple! Give a hug to the user above, it can be hugs+supportive/positive/affirmative words, as you feel like . Also, you can use this thread for asking hugs, if you need to .

Note: I saw a similar thread in another forum, honestly don't know if it will work here, but I'll give a try, tho I think I'll be the only one posting here but... whatever haha! Also, want to share a bit more of the story behind me doing this thread, I wrote it in spoilers because it's not the main reason for it.

* *




I was remembering today a moment at work that happened one or two months ago maybe, I went that day to talk with one of my superiors about me possible leaving the job but once there he gave me a surprising (not exactly good at all) news "you need to do this and that, you'll be working on this project now, you need to call this person, you need to go back your home and give me right away a report to fix this situation etc, etc", I felt really overwhelmed by the whole situation and varely said anything, then while I was walking out the building I felt broken, so bad that I hugged a folder I was carrying on with me; it wasn't a person, it wasn't affectionated, but somehow I felt a little "glued" that moment :blush. I also felt surprised by my reaction, because despite that I can be a caring, affetionated person and all that jazz when it comes to physical touch I'm very wary, I even have a mental list of people that have pemission to hug me (which excludes people randomly), I have hug rules for my nephews so they don't over-hug me lol, I don't know, I'm very odd in this sense, I even got a "hug" therapy from my family when I was younger (they thought I should and I would get used to being hugged, it didn't work btw :b). Anyway, the point is that sometimes anxious people can be too anxious to express their emotional needs, like needing a hug, sometimes anxious people just need a hug, even tho it's virtual, that and/or a bit of support.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A :hug for my sandwich.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

:b
*hugs*


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

*Walks in, Hugs, Walks out*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Side hugs Rach lol


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

i think we all need a good long hug lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

@Black As Day, @Kevin001 and @appledapple, made my day with the hug giving, I thought I was going to be alone here in this thread, well, maybe just with @ANX1 :b, to all of you a shy-friendly-virtual-hug .


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

you're too sweet and nice lol, hugs for days


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

sending :squeeze out to everyone


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> @*Black As Day* , @*Kevin001* and @*appledapple* , made my day with the hug giving, I thought I was going to be alone here in this thread, well, maybe just with @*ANX1* :b, to all of you a shy-friendly-virtual-hug .


 :hug


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

*hugs*


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Hug :hug


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Hug :hug


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:squeeze Hugs for hash browns.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

:squeeze


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

hug!


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

this is getting cuter by the post lol


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Awkward Hugs


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Hug


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> *Side hugs Rach lol


Aw Man You came out of nowhere LOL



Sus y said:


> @Black As Day, @Kevin001 and @appledapple, made my day with the hug giving, I thought I was going to be alone here in this thread, well, maybe just with @ANX1 :b, to all of you a shy-friendly-virtual-hug .


This was a one post thing for me here but now I'm caught up with people giving me a hug^^''


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

CWe said:


> Awkward Hugs


lol this


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

*hugs* *anxiety-related processes initiated* ^_^


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

pixel hug


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cat hugs


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Hobbit hugs are the best, now I want to post a creepy hug! lol kidding


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

YES.

Pirate based hug.

:hug


----------



## niconico (May 3, 2018)

Oh wow, I absolutely love this. Hugs are my life force. *Hugs everyone here*


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Yas i love huggs :3 *hug* Thank you.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> YES.
> 
> Pirate based hug.
> 
> :hug


Found this, thought of you:









*hugs*


niconico said:


> Oh wow, I absolutely love this. Hugs are my life force. *Hugs everyone here*


One more then!! :b








This little buddy wants to join the hug:











PrincessV said:


> Yas i love huggs :3 *hug* Thank you.


*Hugs PrincessV* *Hugs tixstix*


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@Sus y Need that tee.

Another Hug Sus?










Oh, where did Sus go?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> @Sus y Need that tee.
> 
> Another Hug Sus?
> 
> ...


Hahah!! Says the legend that long ago, the great-grandfather of my great-grandfather (or something like that??) was a really evil red hair pirate that came to S.A and married a wild native which he bought (or stolen/kidnaped, more likely bought, considering the natives' traditions) from his dad, took them from a nearby (me) island to another city in his boat. Who's the scared one now?  Arrrrg! I'm a pirate, I'm a wild, oh wait I'm a...









...








> :b


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

you get an awkward hug


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

What is the point of this thread? The comfort coming from hugs derives from physical contact.
I can just wish you (and myself) to find someone who can actually give that kind of support.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

*Hugs*



Kalakotkas said:


> What is the point of this thread? The comfort coming from hugs derives from physical contact.


The point is to tell you are here supporting someone, even if it's just with a simple and plain virtual hug. The hug isn't "real" as it's not involving physical contact, but there is still a presence, my words are real, I'm too, despite you cannot feel or see me, I'm here and you are here too in this say errr virtual space/social site. It could also be the point to tell that you are in need of a hug (without having to go into many details about what it's going on with you), all you'll get is a word or maybe just a gif, but it's somehow a gift, as it can be the expression of a desire to help, to comfort or maybe just to play around you, to socialize (somehow?), to have fun... and who knows, to possibly form virtual ties? (virtual friendships; you can judge them according to your own criteria as not valuable or relatively specials, etc).

But at the end you can do whatever you want in this thread I guess? So as long as it's not conflicting with the SAS norms and it stays on the supportive side, as this is the Recovery/Positive Thinking forum of SAS.



Kalakotkas said:


> I can just wish you (and myself) to find someone who can actually give that kind of support.


I wish you the same . 









Note: some are actually getting their real hug, maybe not from this thread but from SAS, as apparently some people around seems like are going to meetups, becoming friends, getting in relationships etc. :b


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Denied Hug... :crying:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I guess everyone's arms got tired.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Hahah!! Says the legend that long ago, the great-grandfather of my great-grandfather (or something like that??) was a really evil red hair pirate that came to S.A and married a wild native which he bought (or stolen/kidnaped, more likely bought, considering the natives' traditions) from his dad, took them from a nearby (me) island to another city in his boat. Who's the scared one now?  Arrrrg! I'm a pirate, I'm a wild, oh wait I'm a...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pirate blood and stolen women in your ancestry. Can't ask for more than that tbh.

Have another pirate hug, aaarg










and the same hug for the above.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

karenw said:


> I shall stick with real hugs, ta.


Tight hug...hahaha cant get away


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

*Soft virtual hug*



splendidbob said:


> Pirate blood and stolen women in your ancestry. Can't ask for more than that tbh.
> 
> Have another pirate hug, aaarg
> 
> ...


Just in case, this time I'll pull the bear, so I may get one more haha.










Black As Day said:


> I guess everyone's arms got tired.


We need to exercise more then :b

If anyone wants another hug call this number:










Or come to this thread :b


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

*hugs*

Sus y, you are so gorgeous.  I apologize, if it is not okay to say that.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Sus y

Rabbit hugs, where they hug you alive on rabbit island -


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Ooh bunnies

Twistix hug


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

<('_')> A kirby hug for you! <3


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

A cute hug, *hugs for Jessie203*



Mabel Pines said:


>


Errr, that doesn't look like a hug, but let's not talk about it as there may be kids seeing this thread lol.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Pikachu hug for you. Zzzzz.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Sensual hug... oh no, im frustrated again... kidding


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

A hug and a kiss on the dome of that oversized helmet, lol.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Invisible hug


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

*hugs* with much affection and tender love.


----------



## DulcitoCandie (Feb 4, 2018)

*sending virtual hug*


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Wtf? Pat on the back.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Kiss on the forehead.


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

I think I need a hug :-,(


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

An awkward yet brotherly pat on the back.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

You are too fast so...











mobc1990 said:


> I think I need a hug :-,(


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

You deserve a hug as well. :hug


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

:yay

You too!! 
:hug


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

:hug


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

:b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

:hug :hug :hug :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Picture with a :hug


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hugs to everyone who wants.










Also, I could use a hug.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Hug , from the kinder, gentler me.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I need hugs


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

twistix said:


> I need hugs


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

farfegnugen said:


>





8888 said:


>


Thank you. That made me cry again


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

You deserve all the hugs


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Hugs you in the nude. And a kiss on your lips. Wet.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Need a strong man to hold me today.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

3stacks said:


> You deserve all the hugs


You should start pricing flights to Arizona.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

I got one for you. Oh sorry for my helmet , it's just happy to see you.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Rebootplease said:


> I got one for you. Oh sorry for my helmet , it's just happy to see you.


An added bonus.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hugs


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Carrot hug


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Hugs!!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

In on gradually escalating filthy vegetable thread.

Nudity instaban.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LOL! Well first a decent and innocent hug, just as the innocent cat is.

Now let's continue with the new mission:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

O________O
Ok those veggie hugs look nasty.
HA HA HA HA


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I think it's sweet & nutritious :squeeze
Veg is good for you. No need to make it weird


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

twistix said:


> I think it's sweet & nutritious :squeeze
> Veg is good for you. No need to make it weird


Are you vegetarian? Vegan? I think you said in another thread that you don't eat meat.

A tshirt hug hehe.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Sus y said:


> Are you vegetarian? Vegan? I think you said in another thread that you don't eat meat.
> 
> A tshirt hug hehe.


I am vegetarian. I eat some prepared baked goods that contain some dairy & eggs so not fully vegan.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

twistix said:


> I am vegetarian. I eat some prepared baked goods that contain some dairy & eggs so not fully vegan.


Oki! cool!


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Kitty on the left looks like a relative of the one in your avatar.


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

birddookie said:


> Kitty on the left looks like a relative of the one in your avatar.


Come let me the mushroom bro give you a hug,K?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

Hug to all guys here,have a good day ahead 🙂


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Have an awesome week!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

You have an awesome week too!










I need a hug.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

:hug


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

ANX1 said:


> :hug


same hug to you...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Nekobasu said:


> same hug to you...


Bro hug back -






:lol

Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

8888 said:


> You have an awesome week too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...














ANX1 said:


> Bro hug back -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a tied hug, I pro would fill a bit uncomfortable I get randomly squished like that.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


>


:hug


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> :hug


:b
:hug back


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


>


Awww, sister hug as they call it for women. 



Sus y said:


> That was a tied hug, I pro would fill a bit uncomfortable I get randomly squished like that.


It looks like that. 

Squish :hug for you. 

When the karate chop, etc on back started in the video clip, the look on their faces made me. :lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> Awww, sister hug as they call it for women.
> 
> It looks like that.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I found funny the video hahaa! I need you at least to send me a pic of you before you hugsquish me  lol kidding :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> :b
> :hug back


Cheeky.  

From what I can remember a woman named Cheeky
was in this movie. Made Wal go bonkers -








:hug


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

I honestly could use a hug.. umm. you know me..


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Bro :hug, karate chop style. 



Sus y said:


> Yeah, I found funny the video hahaa! I need you at least to send me a pic of you before you hugsquish me  lol kidding :b


It would be 2D, so squished already.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Nekobasu said:


> I honestly could use a hug.. umm. you know me..


:hug



ANX1 said:


> Bro :hug, karate chop style.
> 
> It would be 2D, so squished already.


Is that a bad squished or a good squished?


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

good I am sure


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

@Susy a hug for you :hug and a squeeze for good measure :squeeze


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

rockyraccoon said:


> @Susy a hug for you :hug and a squeeze for good measure :squeeze


Cool!!  hug back!

A hug party for all of us!! :clap hehe! :teeth

Tho, I'm stealing that hug as I'm not that susy hahah, I'm shameless lol.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Sus y said:


> Cool!!  hug back!
> 
> A hug party for all of us!! :clap hehe! :teeth
> 
> Tho, I'm stealing that hug as I'm not that susy hahah, I'm shameless lol.


Why be ashamed of giving a hug?

Hughh do not be ashamed of anything!


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

ever want me to be shameless?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> :hug


Sus y gave a hug to person above.  :grin2:



Sus y said:


> Is that a bad squished or a good squished?


Gooood.  :grin2:


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the hugs. Here's another one.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)




----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

Hug hug man~~


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Hugs a giant mushroom.


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

hug pls? (Everything hurts so be gentle)


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Huggy wuggy


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

:hug


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Reluctant shoulder-pat. *pat pat*


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

Mabel Pines said:


> Hugs a giant mushroom.


Thanks,hug


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

:hug


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

I'm a simple person. Someone needs a hug, I hug


----------



## brian97 (Dec 3, 2014)

*HUG* That's my phone in my pocket, i swear!


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Simple, brotherly pats. *pat pat*


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

robot hug


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Who's the cow? :O 
Horse hug


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@Sus y I chose a cow giving a woman a hug so you would know I am the cow. Us cows can't hug very well or we smash our heads in the ground


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> @Sus y I chose a cow giving a woman a hug so you would know I am the cow. Us cows can't hug very well or we smash our heads in the ground


Aww so sad for cows now. Penguin hugs are cute!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

@splendidbob I thought it'd be cute but then looking up teddy bear hugs has traumatized me deeply. But I did it for you Bob, I did it for you :sobs dramatically:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

hug attack









Wait, wait don't run yet! I also have a cupcake hug.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmm. Maybe a hug-pat and run. 

*hug* 

*pat pat* 

*runs*


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Why do they leave? Come baaaaack


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Huggimus maximus~

I don't really need a hug but I yes pleaseiwantem.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Brobot huggery!


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

User above me, Here you go :squeeze


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

Hug hug pretty mabel 🙂


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I really need a hug


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

*Bear hug*


----------



## TwoMan (Feb 12, 2012)

I actually quite like hugs. Physical contact is often a better way for me to communicate than verbally.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I have haphephobia do I have to?


----------



## mobc1990 (May 24, 2011)

I want a hug,it feels so good


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Graviton squeeze!


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

*hugs*


----------



## Closed off (Jun 3, 2013)

*awkward hug*


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Free hugs here.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I need a hug.


----------



## bassmaster (Jul 15, 2018)

I know someone i wish i could give real hugs.


----------



## Jax1010 (Jul 27, 2018)

Here's a hug I just figured out how to post so hug on


----------



## Ladybird1187 (Mar 25, 2018)

*Virtual hug*


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

*hugs hugs hugs*

I need a hug too. 😞


----------



## Atargatis Oorial (Sep 7, 2018)

Fever Dream said:


>


That's beautiful! :cry Thank you for sharing that picture. 

Have a hug from me! :squeeze Everyone can have a hug from me! :group


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Here is a hug: )


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

You can get a hug too, I hope my pits don't smell too bad. I need one too


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

A hug for You: )
Bear Twerk. lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

:hug:hug:hug:hug:hug:hug:hug:hug:hug:hug limited exceeded, darn it. Deserves more for being so lovely.


----------

